# Hightstown nj swap & show 5/21/17



## Eddieman (May 11, 2017)

just spoke with Van. The show and swap will be held on Sunday May 21. 
As always, Free for vendors and shoppers.


----------



## bike (May 14, 2017)

More info plz address or phone would be helpful, thanks


----------



## mike j (May 14, 2017)

It's at The Bike Rack 683 Rt. 33, Hightstown, N.J. 609 448 2928. 6am setup, vendors free.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 15, 2017)

Unless your taking your whole family and 10 friends dont bother with the show.Peoples choice awards with $5.00 entree fee for show


----------



## Rusty Klunker (May 18, 2017)

I'm gonna try and make this one. Been trying to make Trex but something always comes up. Not sure if this is the place to ask, but I have Schwinn traveler 12sp frame, fork, and BB... think its from the early 80's. Is it worth anything to anyone? Worth bringing up?


----------

